# licking, chewing, and hotspots



## chiakong (Sep 21, 2009)

Hey everyone, I've posted on this subject before but just wanted some more after watching more closely and trying a few things.

My dog has been licking at his front ankle area (to the point where 1 got bloody)...I got him on an ecollar, threw some nu-stock on, taped and bandaged so he couldn't get to it...also got him on apple cider vinegar and garlic cloves in food

figured that would work..its been two weeks now...the spots have dried up, still bald, but once off the ecollar, the dog keeps licking at the same spots as well as licking under his paws, on his rear legs, his abdominal and genital area as well and even chews his feet...I've noticed his dew claws looked swollen and hes been shedding more...

I feed Innova (been on it for 5 months)...supplementing with organic yogurt, fish oil, nupro, garlic and apple cidar vinegar


any ideas of whats going on? i have used advantage and treat the yard with spectracide to rule out flea bites. Allergies? He hasnt shown any signs, mostly indoor...hes been in his crate more since ive been busier but i walk him 1 hr before i Leave, and 1 hour when I get back

I think I'll be going to the vet Monday (I work there as a receptionist/nurse asst)...but theyve given me an estimate of $250 to figure out whats going on...I'd like to get opinions and advice before heading in and simply being told to give a dermatitis shampoo (ive seen many unsatisfied clients come out with this treatment plan)

thanks


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

chiakong said:


> Hey everyone, I've posted on this subject before but just wanted some more after watching more closely and trying a few things.
> 
> My dog has been licking at his front ankle area (to the point where 1 got bloody)...I got him on an ecollar, threw some nu-stock on, taped and bandaged so he couldn't get to it...also got him on apple cider vinegar and garlic cloves in food
> 
> ...


Ok where do I begin .... 
FOOD
Innova = decent food you are ok there

SUPPLEMENTS
- organic yogurt = good (digestion)
- fish oil = good (basically the whole body)
- apple cidar vineger = good (alkalining)
- garlic = WHY ARE YOU FEEDING IT?
- nupro = Not so good (here is why)

NUPRO's quality ingredients are as follows:

DESICCATED LIVER:The ultimate in palatability! This fresh, natural flavor of real liver is wonderful for the finicky eater because when mixed with water, makes a great gravy that dogs crave. Supplies iron and B vitamins *(GOOD FOR DOGS)*

NORWEGIAN KELP:A natural seaweed that is a rich source of trace minerals including iodine, which is used for proper glandular function and metabolism. An excellent source of vitamins A, B1, B2, C, and E. These vitamins are beneficial for maintaining proper health and are responsible for the growth of bones, a healthy heart rate, a sound central nervous system, and helping muscles stay firm and strong. Norwegian kelp grows deep in the ocean, mostly in cold waters, so it contains valuable nutrients from the ocean floor. Aside from nourishing the glands, it is beneficial for overall good health. Supports healthy pigmentation and coat highlights. *(GOOD FOR DOGS)*

MICROPULVERIZED BEE POLLEN:One of nature's healthiest and most powerful 'superfoods.' Bee pollen contains an incredible array of vitamins, minerals, amino acids and enzymes. It's one of the most nutritionally complete natural substances found on earth. Supports a healthy immune system. Keeps healthy hormones in balance. Supports allergy protection. 
*(GOOD FOR DOGS)*

IMPORTED YEAST CULTURE:Helps maintain a full and healthy coat which may minimize the occurrence of excessive shedding, hot spots and itchy, dry fur. Provides proteins, zinc and biotin. Best source of B vitamins. Most companies use cheaper brewers yeast which can be a combination of hops, corn, grains, wheat, etc., whatever comes from the brewery. Many animals have grain allergies, and this ingredient may further aggravate an allergy condition. *With nutritional yeast culture, it is grown on sugar beets, a veggie source, so NO grains are present at all. Something to think about when reading ingredient labels. **the maker of this does not point out the FACT that Sugar Beets are a root meaning they are STARCH = heavy sugar levels, can also cause a dog to itch*

FLAXSEED AND GROUND BORAGE SEEDrovides essential fatty acids. Most absorbable vegetable fatty acid for the canine. Rich in omega 3 fatty acids, alpha-linolenic acid, fiber and lignans. Helps maintain healthy shiny fur and soft skin. *(GOOD FOR DOGS)*

LECITHIN: A rich source of choline, which the body requires to make acetylcholine, a neurotransmitter which is essential for normal, healthy nerve and brain function. Supports healthy liver function, too. *(GOOD FOR DOGS)*

GARLIC CONCENTRATE:Wonderful ingredient that does so much for the body. Garlic contains allicin, a broad-spectrum antimicrobial capable of warding off different types of infection. Supports a healthy immune system. (IF THIS HAS GARLIC IN IT WHY ARE YOU FEEDING MORE)
LACTOBACILLUS ACIDOPHILUSromotes healthy digestion which may reduce the occurrence of flatulence. Because NUPRO is in a powdered form and not from concentrate, it is easily assimilated into the system and digested with the dog's food. There is no sense in giving an animal this superior product if they don't digest it properly. Also promotes friendly bacteria in intestinal tract. (IF IT HAS THIS IN IT WHY ARE YOU FEEDING YOGURT)

CALCIUM CITRATE: Calcium is best absorbed in an acidic environment, hence calcium citrate is the best absorbed supplemental form of calcium---it does not require extra stomach acid for absorption. Intended to provide nutritive support for healthy bones, teeth and nerve function. *(GOOD FOR DOGS)*

My suggestion to you is pull your dog off of everything you are giving him and let his body come back to its natural state. See if the rich food you are feeding is one of the causes then slowly start adding your things back ONE AT A TIME.

You are giving to many things to this dog that repeat itself.


----------



## chiakong (Sep 21, 2009)

I understand what you are saying...I was simply trying different things at first...initially it was just yogurt, than i added the cloves (i dont put very much of either in the food)...then I switched to nupro and reduced the other two...

the problem had been there before anything was added to the kibble...I added the supplements and did the nustock treatment when I first noticed the excessive licking...

ive been given lots of advice on going to raw diet from other forums..


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

chiakong said:


> I understand what you are saying...I was simply trying different things at first...initially it was just yogurt, than i added the cloves (i dont put very much of either in the food)...then I switched to nupro and reduced the other two...
> 
> the problem had been there before anything was added to the kibble...I added the supplements and did the nustock treatment when I first noticed the excessive licking...
> 
> ive been given lots of advice on going to raw diet from other forums..


I fully understand the RAW diet as I feed it. But at the moment we need to get your problem under control. So here is a cooked diet that will help to clean out the system then you can think about and study a RAW diet if thats your plan or go back to your kibble. REMEMBER RAW is not for everyone so you have to be prepared to really wanna do the diet.

Go purchase the following:

1- 3 Bags of Chicken Quarters (cheapest at walmart grocery store) (NOTE IF YOU DO NOT WANT TO USE CHICKEN YOU CAN GET 3 5LB ROLLS OF HAMBURGER)
2- 3 small bags of Rice (you can purchase a bigger one if it is cheaper you just need to split it up for three meal creations)
3- Olive Oil (does not need to be a big bottle as you are going to split the bottle 3 ways
4- 3 bags of frozen Green Beans (this is for fiber)
5- 1 container Yogurt (probiotic - spliting 3 ways)
6- 3 small cans of pumpkin pie filler (fiber to keep the dog from getting diarrhea)

For your size dog this should be enough to feed the dog for a month.

Now cooking...

Take a bag of chicken boil it until it falls off the bone
Take your small bag of rice and pour into chicken broth water
Take your bag of frozen GBs and pour into water
Let sit and soak up juices until cooled 
Pull out ALL the bone (due to being cooked no good for dogs now)
Mix in the some yogurt, can of pumpkin & 1/3 of the Olive oil

for 3 days while removing kibble you want to feed the mix w/ kibble 
after 3 days you want to only feed the mix
this is going to help your dogs body start to stable itself once again

oil is going to put oil back into the skin
the mix is going to help to remove the garbage that the kibble has in it.

------------

Also get some VIT E oil (walmart has it pretty cheap in the VIT section)
Rub it on the bumps to put oil into the skin and also to help with the healing process.

None of the stuff I am telling you will harm your dog in anyway. None are medications just homopathic ways of natural healing.

see if this doesnt help you out.


----------



## chiakong (Sep 21, 2009)

thanks...ill try this...how do i compensate for the lack of calcium?

also...since the licking happened before I did any sort of treatment plan (i was still feeding innova kibble)

what do you think I can do environmentally? how to keep the dog stress free? any insights on mites?


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

thanks...ill try this...how do i compensate for the lack of calcium? *dont worry about Calcium for now as the dog will be just fine. You need to get the problem at hand first then worry about vitamins again.*

also...since the licking happened before I did any sort of treatment plan (i was still feeding innova kibble) * Innova is a Rich food and not all dogs can eat it, might be part of the problem. For now just do the cooking of the food, we can go over some other kibbles together if you plan on putting the dog back on kibble.*

what do you think I can do environmentally? *Dont worry about your environment, I think you need to put a cone back on the head to keep the dog from licking, lets start with this before you do to much again.*

how to keep the dog stress free? *Put the dog in the crate, I know to keep my dogs happy and so they can not hear me out in the other room I have a radio on. Many times soft easy music calms an animal.*

any insights on mites? *Mites you are not going to detect them w/o going to the vet and having a skin scraping, but do you have all the vet bills you have did they run a skin scraping on the dog and call it possitive or negative?
*


----------



## chiakong (Sep 21, 2009)

i havent had any tests done...

im just wondering why innova all of a sudden is too rich for the dog when it has been perfect before helping his coat, breath, and overall appearance

also, I feel like although the crate is more soothing for my dog than being left outdoors alone, it seems that being in the crate from 7-5 is whats causing his stress and boredom to gnaw at himself

is the increased shedding and scabs symptoms of food allergies?


----------



## chiakong (Sep 21, 2009)

also forgot to mention, the other house dog was in heat recently, does this have any potential influences/effects


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

i havent had any tests done...*I would suggest to you to get testing done so you know exactly what it is*

im just wondering why innova all of a sudden is too rich for the dog when it has been perfect before helping his coat, breath, and overall appearance. *Just like in humans dogs can as well, our bodies change and a thing that you were allergic to you might not be anymore or you can become allergic to it later in life*

also, I feel like although the crate is more soothing for my dog than being left outdoors alone, it seems that being in the crate from 7-5 is whats causing his stress and boredom to gnaw at himself *If you truly feel this might be a problem you can hire someone to come walk your dog in the middle of the day to give the dog some relief. but it sounds like more to me that the dog is not fully crate trained meaning the dog doesnt know its a safe area.*

is the increased shedding and scabs symptoms of food allergies? *shedding comes from stress in the body, scab symptoms are coming from the dog scratching at its body. But the itching yes could be food allergies or other allergies*

also forgot to mention, the other house dog was in heat recently, does this have any potential influences/effects *No most of the time if you male is intacked he will go thru stress of wanting to be near her (whinning, barking etc) but there body does not start itching and causing problems like you are stating.*


----------

